# pitted frets



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got an older Strat that's starting to show its age. The frets have gone dull looking and are beginning to get all pitted on the sides. I taped it off last year and hit it with steel wool which made it look better, but not its beginning to look ratty again. 

Any thoughts on using something more abrasive like emery paper? 

If that works, what prevents it from happening again, or is the only true option going with stainless frets?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I've got an older Strat that's starting to show its age. The frets have gone dull looking and are beginning to get all pitted on the sides. I taped it off last year and hit it with steel wool which made it look better, but not its beginning to look ratty again.
> 
> Any thoughts on using something more abrasive like emery paper?
> 
> If that works, what prevents it from happening again, or is the only true option going with stainless frets?


Check your frets height, it might be time for a refret. I usually refret my guitars with stainless steel, sounds a tad brighter but way more durable!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

If you play a lot or sweat a lot it will need to be done from time to time. I use this stuff: http://www.gorgomyte.com cause you don't have to tape it off. One sheet has lasted my for about 3 years. I do mine about 2 or 3 times a year. Stainless frets do fix the problem, I have a Suhr strat and it has needed zero fret maintenance (its a 2008). 

If they're deeply pitted you probably need a dress, which is filing, recrowning an polishing.

http://www.guitarrepairbench.com/electric-guitar-repairs/fret_dress.html


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, the frets are hardly worn at all. The pitching has been caused by lack of use actually, this thing is lived in its case for over 25 years. Hoping not to have to do a refret on it anytime soon if I can restore them nicely. Will check out that product


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pics? What brand of guitar is it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As Zdogma mentioned, it is likely caused by sweat and the acids resulting from that. You likely didn't quite get rid of all the pitting on your first go around and so they came back. Use the Gorgomyte and keep a close watch on any pitting coming back. If it does, file (sand) it off immediately.


----------

